# do your coilovers clunk and bang ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

every gtr ive had has always had a clunking and banging from the rear left corner on the coilovers ?
im just curious who else has it or has had it and cured it ?
ive had teins and im not sure on the other make and theyve both been noisy from left rear, now my new r33 gtr
on ohlins does it worse than ive heard before ! ive checked through the receipts and abbey
have had a look and even sent them away to be checked out but came back and still noisy. 
abbey also fitted stock suspension and the noise was gone so its definately from the coilover somewhere.


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Are the upper mounts solid or rubber bushed? Is there a tender spring on top of the coil to take up some of the slack when you jounce & rebound? 

You might try cutting and installing a thin, dense...seal in the same shape as the top mount to insulate the upper mount from the inside of the tower to see if that helps. You could also add a little bit of split rubber hose over the coil where it meets the adjusters.

I don't think it's a GTR thing specifically, more of a 'coilover' thing. I've been in different cars with coilovers & some just do it worse than others.

.02


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

two sets of ohlins, neither made a noise, nor did teins or ohlins on my mates gtrs. Have you tried replacing the bearing type topmounts with o.e. ones?. Also, thinking about it, are the shocks sided?, if not, could you not try swapping them over?.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Never clunk or bang on my R32 GTR, and I had the MeisterR Coilovers on it for over 3 years.

Is it rose joint top mount? 
Some time when they are worn or loose, they make some pretty horrible noise.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

I think I know what your talking about....since we fitted Teins to our car they make a noise like metal on metal ....we had a Roll cage fitted so I thought it was that...pretty sure it wasn't that after trying everything to sort it...I think its either the top mount needing some padding or the coilovers themselve needing some rubber protection on the springs...only rear left aswell


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

Both my coils on my R34 clunks... Car came with Tanabe coils before and it clunks so bad, I replaced them with HKS Hipermax 3. They clunked as well, so I got them fixed, and the clunk is back after only 4 months. Then again, the road condition where I live is not the nicest road.

My Quantum coils on the R32 is super quiet tho.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Interesting thread. Been into a lot of Skylines incl. driving them myself. Many of them suffered from clonking noise indeed. And it always seems to have come from the rear left corner. That includes GTRs and GTTs. Now you could say they all had worn out suspension parts, but some of the cars I've driven suffered from it although they were very low kileage cars that have been very well maintained. Some even with everything new on them. Really weird...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

im getting wheel wobble at 50 mph + but the wheels have no weights on so il get them balanced this morning, while the wheels are of and the cars on my ramp il get the shocks off, its like a metal on metal noise, and if i go over a big quick up and down bump it does one very hard bang like something is loose, but the coilovers were rebuilt and fully geo set up by aurok but the cluck still remained yet once stock rear legs were fitted by abbey the noise was gone, i fear its gonna be difficult to find the issue, im gonna try though as i want to stick with the ohlins the car handles awesome.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Have a look at the top mount area on the rear left, just spoke with my bro when he fitted the teins, he says the top mount and bodywork have a very small gap of some sort, although the top mount is bolted in tight I thino they Deffy need a gasket cut out to dampen the noise been the top mount and bidywork


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

The pillowball top mounts may need some greasing up karl.

Had a similiar issue on a previous car and once I greased them it went away....worth a try.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Lamb said:


> The pillowball top mounts may need some greasing up karl.
> 
> Had a similiar issue on a previous car and once I greased them it went away....worth a try.


Out of interest how do you grease up pillowball top mounts? I thought they were generally sealed units

One of my Teins (rear left) has a knock and has done since I bought it, that's 100% the pillowball as I locked it out temporarily with a repair washer and the noise went away


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well ive had a look and i have found something different on the left side to the right side, the wheel is off and car is wheel free on my 4 post ramp, if i pul on the coilover spring and pull it down away from the top hat on the left hand side theres a ring that is loose and it just fals straight down, whereas on the other side the ring can rotate but its a snug fit and doesnt move away from the top hat, so ive siliconed it into position on the top edge. 
im gona have to try it now and see if its made any difference.
ive lifted the suspension up and down with a bar while watching the top of the shock and i can see no movement anywhere.


----------



## ShanGTR3318 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good post, I get a knocking noise from the left rear with my 33GTR, currently has Bilstein adjustables. An Ex-Nissan engineer drove it and said that it is a common issue when suspension systems are changed for aftermarket ones. I didn't have a lot of time to ask him how to fix the issue as i was in a rush and it was quiet hard to understand exactly what he was saying as there is a bit of a language barrier but he said it was specifically the top mount area that was making the noise. Will take it back to see him some day and see what he does to rectify the issue.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

My previous r33 had Ohlins and was completely quiet. The current r33 has tein flex and one of the rears makes a strange rubber squishing noise. I am going to get it rebuilt over the winter


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well my steering and wheel wobble is all gone now it drives perfect, nailed it for the first time aswell full bore and second gear it is fighting for traction in the dry 
but the clunking noise still remains, it sounds alot less voilent now i think but then it could just be me wishful thinking im not sure tbh !
it drives utterly superb though so im gonna percevier a bit more, i am tempted by some meisters though i must admit ....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

David said:


> My previous r33 had Ohlins and was completely quiet. The current r33 has tein flex and one of the rears makes a strange rubber squishing noise. I am going to get it rebuilt over the winter


thats the thing aurok have rebuilt these then had them in again by previous owner but still the noise remains !


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got Öhlins and they've never made a sound! Closing in on 30000km now.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Brains said:


> I've got Öhlins and they've never made a sound! Closing in on 30000km now.


well with all the people saying they are quiet at least it should be fixable if i can figure it out. 
im about to go out in it again with the missus in the back and see if she can pinpoint any better exactly where the noise is.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well ive just got back, the noise is definately still there, it only does it on a hard bump it has to be a harsh very quick up down to get it to do it, bigger bumps that last longer it makes no noise ?

i think next step im gonna swap left and right coilovers around and see if the noise switches to the right side.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well ive checked the coilover, stripped it and i can find nothing wrong.
ive now switched the left and right rears but the noise remains from the left.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> well ive checked the coilover, stripped it and i can find nothing wrong.
> ive now switched the left and right rears but the noise remains from the left.


Then this isn't the coilovers, going to need to check drop link, ARB bushes, etc.
Noise is always hard to "track" down, and it can be the simplest thing.

I know someone with an DC2 Integra recently that had a simpler problem.
Damper, top mount, all bushes are fine, but have this clucking noise.

Went to 5 different "specialist" and everyone of them said everything is fine, nothing they can find is wrong.
In the end, he took out the ARB bush, and it was in perfect condition... No cracks at all.
Only a slight deformation so it isn't a perfect circle (about 1mm at most).

Call Honda, got a replacement bush... and perfect quietness after installation.

Good luck, it is like chasing ghost and it is time consuming.
But i am sure you will get to it in the end.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well i was abit wrong lol.
the noise is sort of echoing across the car tbh.

if i stand underneath the car and hold each shock one in each hand when the car is bounced i can feel a banging inside the shock, and thats the shock i have moved to the right side now.
im now gonna order some coilovers, the question is which are best for the rubbish back roads i live on im a farmer by the way, and also shocks that will be firm enough for abit of track use if i wind the shock stiffness up.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

i'm running MEISTER-R ZETA R's...
on a 2wd stagea... superb on the road....stiffen up for the track nicely
had mine for a year now..8k miles, no probs.

ps. NOCTURNAL....Jerrick is a decent dude to deal with.
there were allsorts of probs sorting fitment for my stagea...Jerrick sorted what ever i needed no hassle.
pps. the price is good as well.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

shh! said:


> i'm running MEISTER-R ZETA R's...
> on a 2wd stagea... superb on the road....stiffen up for the track nicely
> had mine for a year now..8k miles, no probs.
> 
> ...


the springs seem abit hard though meister rs are 9kg 7kg, im also looking at bc coilovers there 8kg 6kg.
the ohlins really are very hard for where i live. 
i am ordering tonight i just want quiet road use ones that i can stiffen up on track.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

Jerrick will build them with what ever spring rates you want....
9kg and 7kg, are what are on the list for mine....
jerrick recomended i go for 6kg front and rear, as i wanted good road manners and track use.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

shh! said:


> Jerrick will build them with what ever spring rates you want....
> 9kg and 7kg, are what are on the list for mine....
> jerrick recomended i go for 6kg front and rear, as i wanted good road manners and track use.


i have just ordered meister r and extender cables for my r33, hopefully get rid of my noises and a more compliant ride


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Öhlins <3
HKS Hipermax <3

Never had any problems with these two, the Öhlins are just amazing.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Öhlins <3
> HKS Hipermax <3
> 
> Never had any problems with these two, the Öhlins are just amazing.


i have ohlins they would be awesome on track but its to hard for back roads.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

scoooby slayer said:


> i have ohlins they would be awesome on track but its to hard for back roads.


I felt the same way but after some fine tuning and testing the result ended up pretty good 

Took me some time to test, feel and fine tune though.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Just for anyone else with Tein suspension thats knocking - as I knew it was 100% the pillowball top mounts in my case (repair washer between the seat and the top mount stopped any knocking), I got in touch with Tein UK direct and sent them my top mounts. They've turned them around in 24 hours (recieved yesterday, on way back today) with fresh pillowballs fitted to the top mounts so should fix the noise now 

Personally always thought they'd have to go to Japan to be repaired so reassuring to know that there is support in the UK


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i have teins fitted to my 32gtr and yes the left rear knocks over bumps been driving me crazy for years
ill have to try to fit a rubber gasket as mentioned to see if that helps


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> the springs seem abit hard though meister rs are 9kg 7kg, im also looking at bc coilovers there 8kg 6kg.
> the ohlins really are very hard for where i live.
> i am ordering tonight i just want quiet road use ones that i can stiffen up on track.


I would have said new set of non-vspec OEM dampers and springs - would definately be the most forgiving and compliant combo for roads with lots of undulations. 

I would avoid 95% of coilovers out there - they're pants.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Sidious said:


> I would have said new set of non-vspec OEM dampers and springs - would definately be the most forgiving and compliant combo for roads with lots of undulations.
> 
> I would avoid 95% of coilovers out there - they're pants.


i ordered meister r coilovers and am very happy with them.


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a standard one with the TEIN lowering spring and it works fine on my 34.
Bought a new one from BC RACING and very happy with it.


----------



## williamforrest (May 9, 2012)

MeisterR here on the GTST and the GTR for road and track use. Absolutely brilliant no clunking and great on road and track.


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

I got hks and there is a slight jingle from the rear over little bumps and it's is the pillowball top mounts, are they same as teins?, Scooby slayer you may have a worn bush/joint, coil overs can be so stiff they bring out the free play in any worn suspension part and make it sound bad..


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Olly-R said:


> I got hks and there is a slight jingle from the rear over little bumps and it's is the pillowball top mounts, are they same as teins?, Scooby slayer you may have a worn bush/joint, coil overs can be so stiff they bring out the free play in any worn suspension part and make it sound bad..


i fitted the meister r and all noises are gone, ive had teins twice and both were noisy i would recomend meister r to anyone.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Just got my second r32 gtr, also fitted with teins height and damper adjustable suspension.....guess what....knocks exactly like the last set left rear....driving me nuts!!!!!!


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

David said:


> My previous r33 had Ohlins and was completely quiet. The current r33 has tein flex and one of the rears makes a strange rubber squishing noise. I am going to get it rebuilt over the winter


same here, squishing noise from the rear with tein flex, when I switch them with original, the squishing is gone


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

Yves said:


> same here, squishing noise from the rear with tein flex, when I switch them with original, the squishing is gone


word up bro hows it going? sorry thread crashing!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i had hks coilovers on a supra and they were excellent no noises at all, but now had a set of teins banging like mad on an r32 gtr, and a aurok fully rebuilt set of ohlins that banged like mad on my r33 gtr. the ohlins were also far to hard for the road.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Current R32 GTR project came with adjustable Teins, I can't be arsed with knocking again. Now have a set of St. Boeso Version R suspension which are actually Aragostas, will fit them and report back..meant to be pretty stiff suspension.... will see how they are


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

on my gtst fitted nismo adjustable suspension and rattled and bumped like nobodys business,ended up selling them and getting nismo springs and bilstein shocks,fantastic set up,already fitted nismo springs to the gtr and sometime in the summer bilsteins will be going on there too.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Guys i have knoking and squishing noise from both rear HKS Hypermax II.
It was not like this when i got the car with it but after 3 years ownership it has started.
Any idea what to do? first i thought it's the bushing but no. will it help if i adjust it?
car has done 10k sinds i own it. the knocking has gone so wild and hard that i thing the whole rear end is going to fall apart.
weird enough the problem appears when it's getting cold. in a hot day i don't hear it anymore


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Coilovers have gone bad, you need to place them.




Tinoush said:


> Guys i have knoking and squishing noise from both rear HKS Hypermax II.
> It was not like this when i got the car with it but after 3 years ownership it has started.
> Any idea what to do? first i thought it's the bushing but no. will it help if i adjust it?
> car has done 10k sinds i own it. the knocking has gone so wild and hard that i thing the whole rear end is going to fall apart.
> weird enough the problem appears when it's getting cold. in a hot day i don't hear it anymore


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Natbrat300 said:


> Coilovers have gone bad, you need to place them.


Going to do so. Even if they are fine. These hypermaxs are way too stiff for street use.
I am planing to get the Tein street flex. Any one here who has them too? Are they good for street/track use?


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Out of interest, does anyone with clunking rear coilies have rear strut braces fitted?

I can't use my nismo rear brace as the bracket fouls on the topmount - if I kept it on then my suspension would have about 1mm clearance and would definitely rattle! 

I'm going to get the dremel on my brace when I have the time then I'll be able to refit the brace, just a thought for any of you with rattly back ends


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

This morning i decided to try something. 
My rear suspensions were set to softest setting possible because i drive in the city allot. I have increased the stiffness like 40% and wow, every possible noise is gone now. No more knocking or squeaking. 
how does this have to do with anything? travel distance?

i have to do some more testing but for now :bowdown1:


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

My Ohlins coilovers dont do any noises. Drives like a 5er BMW with less weight.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

The coilovers are shot, mate! Stiffening up the setting, basically masks the problem by allowing the shocks to do less work, therefore reducing the noises you are hearing. Even on the stiffer setting the shocks will not perform correctly and the handling will be off. When you get a new set of coilovers you will see how bad your old ones are!



Tinoush said:


> This morning i decided to try something.
> My rear suspensions were set to softest setting possible because i drive in the city allot. I have increased the stiffness like 40% and wow, every possible noise is gone now. No more knocking or squeaking.
> how does this have to do with anything? travel distance?
> 
> i have to do some more testing but for now :bowdown1:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Natbrat300 said:


> The coilovers are shot, mate! Stiffening up the setting, basically masks the problem by allowing the shocks to do less work, therefore reducing the noises you are hearing. Even on the stiffer setting the shocks will not perform correctly and the handling will be off. When you get a new set of coilovers you will see how bad your old ones are!


Eventually i will replace them with Tein street advance mate. somewhere next year or so. but till then i drive around like this.


----------



## ShanGTR3318 (Mar 30, 2012)

ShanGTR3318 said:


> Good post, I get a knocking noise from the left rear with my 33GTR, currently has Bilstein adjustables. An Ex-Nissan engineer drove it and said that it is a common issue when suspension systems are changed for aftermarket ones. I didn't have a lot of time to ask him how to fix the issue as i was in a rush and it was quiet hard to understand exactly what he was saying as there is a bit of a language barrier but he said it was specifically the top mount area that was making the noise. Will take it back to see him some day and see what he does to rectify the issue.


Replying to an old post but just want to put this up for the record in case someone comes across this issue in the future. Had this issue fixed a while back but haven't had the chance to come on here for a while.

I have a good mate that specialises in adjustable's and he ran some tests on mine to find the problem. Turns out that there is a cylindrical bushing type component just under the top hat which had worn out, causing the knock sounds. Swapped the part out and shes been as good as new! Pretty simple task if your considering DIY and cheap to replace (Thankfully!!! )


----------



## Adz2324 (Jun 8, 2015)

Does anyone know whether stock 33 gtr top mounts will fit hks coilovers?


----------

